# bimini twist question



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

im pretty shure its not supposed to slip and when im sitting here board trying to tie it, it keeps slipping...what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know without seeing it. Can you explain how you are tying it?


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

making a loop then twisting it 20-25times then widing the loop letting the tag end wrap around the wraps then making a half hitch around one strand then making acouple halfhitches around both strands....i do it watching this vid


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

How many hitches are you using after you tie the twists? Also, the knot....how long is it overall?


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

4 or 5...the whole knot is 1.5 inches long


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It appears, though it's tuff to see the first two half hitches after the "double down" are around each separate line (once around each)in the loop around the knee, then the last couple half hitches are around both lines in the loop. If you half hitch around the double line every time, or even just once the first time,...it'd probably slip and break.

Jim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

When I tie one, I generally pull it tight going back down on the initial part and have at least 15 or more double loops. Lock off the knot with two hitches...one on each leg. then 10 or so hitches over the double line. Sounds like you didn't quite put enough loops or hitches....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Also, we use two people tying them. Usually 10-12 feet long double line....


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

its a lot easier to tie it with two people. but if you're just tying a short one I like to loop the line under my feet and then a piece coming each side...put your feet and knees together, make your wraps (i've always just done 15 wraps and never had a problem) then spread your knees apart while pulling the line in each hands apart at about the 10-2 o'clock positions, once you feel you have sufficient tension on your wraps drop your tag end hand down to about 3 o'clock and your other hand upto about noon and wrap your line back down while continuing to spread your knees apart. when you get wrapped back down to the bottom half hitch around the line that you didn't wrap (you should beable to still tell the difference between the one you used to wrap and the one you left alone) then I make one wrap around the other line....then 3 around both lines. cinch it all up, carefully use a lighter to shorten the tag and flatter it out so it doesn't slip out or hang up on any weeds and you're done



I seriously doubt anyone can understand the gibberish I posted above, Its a hell of a lot easier to do/show than to explain in words


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Very true....



> *biggamefishr (3/26/2009)* Its a hell of a lot easier to do/show than to explain in words


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

hey thanks all yes biggamefishr i hear ya on that but jim t nailed it on the head i wasnt doing a half hitch around one then the other id just do one half hitch then start them on the doubled line...but i got it now...again thanks


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *specslayer (3/26/2009)*hey thanks all yes biggamefishr i hear ya on that but jim t nailed it on the head i wasnt doing a half hitch around one then the other id just do one half hitch then start them on the doubled line...but i got it now...again thanks


To all you offshore guys... HUH!!!...:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil:hoppingmad:hoppingmad:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

jim t


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

dammit boy....wade, we need to drink some beer and go over tying some biminis, ole JimT just put us to shame at our own game


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (3/26/2009)*Also, we use two people tying them. Usually 10-12 feet long double line....




yep, I am the stand back and twist guy....wade is the business end


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *hebegb (3/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (3/26/2009)*Also, we use two people tying them. Usually 10-12 feet long double line....
> ...




Wade ties ugly knots. I would rather look at his sunburnt skull than 6 or 7 of his biminis.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just remember a 100% bimini needs to be tied pretty tight to keep from slipping. I usually tie them myself with the assistance of a boat cleat. Its easier to me to do it this way and do them myself that way I can constantly keep good pressure on the 3 strands of line.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Xanadu (3/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *hebegb (3/26/2009)*
> ...


Never had one give either..............


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

they looked nice to me!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

A good quick and easy alternative to the bimini twist is the spider hitch. For lighter line applications they work great.



http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Tie-A-Spiders-Hitch/


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *hebegb (3/27/2009)*they looked nice to me!




says the guy from Tennessee.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Xanadu (3/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *hebegb (3/27/2009)*they looked nice to me!
> ...




DAMN skippy! :letsdrink


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *hebegb (3/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (3/26/2009)*Also, we use two people tying them. Usually 10-12 feet long double line....
> ...


My Grandpa used to call it "... the dummy end" it was my spot too!!! :banghead:banghead:banghead:shedevil:shedevil:shedevil

Actually he used it in reference to the front side of a tape measure... but, I eventually "graduated" (barely) to the business end.

And he only used the term "dummy end"after I graduated... He then said "We'll let your Dad hold the dummy end..." with a wink and a smile.

Jim


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The Spider Hitch and the Surgeon's Loop knot are exactly the same knot, just tied differently. Tie a 4 pass Surgeon's Loop knot if you can't tie a Bimini. A well tied Surgeon's Loop Knot will beat a halfassed Bimini 100% of the time. Tying via the Surgeon's Loop Knot style allows you to have more control of the symetry of the knot.

I can tie a good Bimini but tie the 4-pass Surgeon's knot 90% of the time. Most folks tie Bimini's and forget them, using them over and over. A fresh Surgeon's Loop will neat the best "Old Bimini."


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

The link David R posted was the eaisiest knot I've ever seen!

A lot of you offshore guys talk about the double line often. I'm not familiar with any of that fishing but have wondered where you use it in the rigging? I've never been able to see the doubled line in any videos of bringing in big fish...


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *N-Reel-Trouble (4/1/2009)*The link David R posted was the eaisiest knot I've ever seen!
> 
> A lot of you offshore guys talk about the double line often. I'm not familiar with any of that fishing but have wondered where you use it in the rigging? I've never been able to see the doubled line in any videos of bringing in big fish...


I'm not an offshore guy but I read a lot and try to fish in saltwater when I can.The double line acts as a shock absorber. It is at the end of the line and is tied to the leader. It's just an extra measure to prevent break offs at the boat if a fish makes a final surge.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

i use the spider as well but in a 6 pass.... and still tie the bimini although not on par with real pros that do it daily..... but have you tried the freakin aussie plat!!!! i tied about 8-10 of them and decided that i didnt care how much i want ed to catch a fish the hand cramps werent worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!! ughh....i got good at it though because i dont like to get beat... even by a knot????:banghead


----------

